# Eating Habits



## Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering about my adopted 3 year old 7 pound chihuahuas eating habits. He doesn't eat very much, he might go into his food bowel and take a bite every now and then, like I've heard some dogs do. But even when he does that it isn't too much eating. I used to give him (as recommended to by a vet) gastrointestinal purina formula.

and I moved on to giving him pedigree small breed nutrition mixed with cesar because he does kind of like that meat. He only gets excited about people food, like an apple or a carrot piece, though. I believe before we adopted him he ate some sort of pedigree at the shelter for 2 weeks and before that I have no clue, they don't know what he used to eat.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I suggest checking out dogfoodanalysis.com for some reviews to help pick a good quality food. To be honest, Purina, Pedigree, Iams, Science Diet, any of that stuff; is pretty low quality; despite their awesome advertising. So I'd suggest switching to a better food that's grain-free; Taste of The Wild is a good, affordable 6-star brand. 
And, some dogs free-feed well. You say he doesn't seem to eat a lot; but is he maintaining his weight okay? As long as he doesn't appear to be losing weight; it's safe to say he's maintaining it well. You should start measuring the amount you leave out vs. how long it takes to get back to empty. That'll give you an exact idea of how much he's actually eating; so you can compare to the recommended amount for his weight on the bag.


----------

